# UEFA Champions League 03-04 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 2, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
03 Apr 21:45 Bayern Munich - Olympique Marseille 1.29 5.30 10.00 +158  
03 Apr 21:45 Barcelona FC - AC Milan 1.30 5.25 10.00 +158  
04 Apr 21:45 Real Madrid - Apoel Nicosia FC 1.10 9.00 23.00 +161  
04 Apr 21:45 Chelsea FC - Benfica Lisbon 1.70 3.65 5.00 +150


----------



## ThreeWayPicks (Apr 3, 2012)

UEFA Champions League: Barcelona vs AC Milan

In tonight's game Barcelona will surely triumph and advance to the next round but the odds on that are extremely low at 1.25. 
AC Milan will do their best to try and qualify. For that they need to score. 
With their attacking force, Barcelona will score at least once.
With Both to Score odds at 2.0 this betting pick presents the highest value on this match. 

Check out more betting picks at our website in the signature.

Good Luck!


----------



## BetAdvice (Apr 3, 2012)

*Bayern is in a very good form. Marseille has not time to wait and they have to attack from the 1st minute if they want to have any chance to go through the semi. I think 2nite will be a lot of goals. Do you remember last Bayern's home game? Ok, Marseille is not Basel, but I think this game will be a open and Bayern is ready to punish every mistake. 

I don't want to go in the future, but I see Bayern in the final (The final match will be in Munich    ) *

Pick: over 2.5 goals

Good luck!


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Apr 3, 2012)

Todays matches were good. Who won their bets?


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 3, 2012)

not me, had a small bet on Milan to qualify.


----------



## uberdoo (Apr 9, 2012)

After the way Chelsea performed tonight I'm scared they will get absolutely hammered against Barcelona might have to handicap Barcelona -3.


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, Chelsea is so weak right now


----------

